Ask HN: Best privacy focused cell phone? - probo23
======
robcohen
Cellphones unfortunately are not compatible with privacy. A laptop connected
to the internet via WiFi is the only secure mobile option. Even with an open
source GSM FPGA, you would be limited to 2G, and you probably want 4G.

The option just doesn’t exist.

Librem 5 is the closest option, but still the cell companies will sell your
location.

~~~
dingojohnsons
Would rotating prepaid SIM cards on a monthly/quarterly basis help with this?

~~~
robcohen
No, because KYC is required for all SIMs.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Maybe in your country, but that is not the case in every country.

------
oil25
I'm happy with LineageOS running on a Pixel, no Play Services and only open
source applications installed over adb.

------
pizzaparty2
Ubuntu Touch is 100% garbage. I tried it for a few months.

~~~
tez12
Agree

